# Have you ever almost died?



## god hand (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been threaten plenty of times, but.............


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, like 10 days ago, alcohol poisoning.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, like 10 days ago, alcohol poisoning.


You have to take it easy.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

I was sliced with a straight razor on my neck when I was 16, it was very close to the Jugular vein. I needed 30 stitches inside and 35 outside.

Some jerks shot at me and my friend, all I heard was a whistle along my head.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I've been threaten plenty of times, but.............


By IM members?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Coutless times... a Ninja's life is dangerous... especially when they are an Emo Ninja....


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

Actually yes, in a very stupid accident which I luckily walked away from with just a broken collar bone.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Coutless times... a Ninja's life is dangerous... especially when they are an Emo Ninja....


Watch out punk, Kefe is taking you down!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Actually yes, in a very stupid accident which I luckily walked away from with just a broken collar bone.


How does working out with an old broken collar bone injury affect your workouts?


----------



## god hand (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> By IM members?


lol them too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How does working out with an old broken collar bone injury affect your workouts?


 It was about 5 years ago when it happened, and I wasn't weight training before then... Actually the incident is probably what got me started on weight training (doctor's recommendation)... I messed around with some machines and shit not knowing what I was doing for a couple years, then came here and got sorted...

 The bone actually did snap all the way through and it's grown back a little abnormally, like one part's over top the other part...

 My old collarbone doesn't usually bother me, I can still bench fine for the most part, but there can be a little discomfort in incline bench if the angle's too high...

 Also, weighted dips stress the clavical on most normal people, so after I do a set there's often some pain there.... Other than that, there's not really anything to complain about.


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

It was back in highschool and the school bus was late. As usual.  So I asked a ride from a teacher. As soon as I got home, I come to find out that the school bus I was on got involved in a horific accedent. 

After that, I didn't know how to call it!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Actually yes, in a very stupid accident which I luckily walked away from with just a broken collar bone.


 Come on people, you have to tell the story too.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, like 10 days ago, alcohol poisoning.



and this is a story?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> and this is a story?


 Not really a story to tell, a drank like 18 OZ of vodka in 10 minutes.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> It was about 5 years ago when it happened, and I wasn't weight training before then... Actually the incident is probably what got me started weight training... I messed around with some machines and shit not knowing what I was doing for a couple years, then came here and got sorted...
> 
> The bone actually did snap all the way through and it's *grown back a little abnormally,* like one part's over top the other part...
> 
> ...



It feels odd hearing this from someone else but I experiance the same things you have. It took me a while before I felt comfortable doing dips.

Are you doing any type of rehab for that injury?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> and this is a story?


  Hahaha .



			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Come on people, you have to tell the story too.


  But... It's painful.... and embarrassing how stupid my friends and I were... Hahaha



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> It feels odd hearing this from someone else but I experiance the same things you have. It took me a while before I felt comfortable doing dips.
> 
> Are you doing any type of rehab for that injury?


 So, you broke yours too I take it? How old were you when it happend? I don't do any rehab work for it... A couple months after I broke it, I just started doing some light shoulder pressing and some flyes... It's healed pretty well, and I haven't had any serious problems with it since, so I don't do any rehab for it...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> and this is a story?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Nov 28, 2005)

when i was living in cali, i was shot at alot, and i was stabbed in the stomach once when i was 15.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 28, 2005)

a list of accidents i have had
motorbike accident \ came off bike breaking collar bone and dislocating shoulder
motorbike accident\ tore ligaments in left l
motor bike accident\ cracked cheek bone ,,wasnt wearing helmet face first into a branch of a tree
car accident \ 3 broken ribs and 2 cracked vetabrea ,,i was t-boned by a much larger car accident\ was a passaenger in a roll over broken tibula 
bicycle accident \ i was doing jumps with my mate when i was 12 broke a finger and cracked my head open
bicycle accident \ doing jumps again with same mate broken arm
fighting injuries\ broken nose,,broken ribs ,,broken hands,,,eye cuts ,,cut with knife on arm
self inflicted \ alcohol poisening,,,daytura poisening,,,,
yeah i reckon i should have been dead a few time s still here though mwahahahahahahah


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> But... It's painful.... and embarrassing how stupid my friends and I were... Hahaha


 I bet I can top it lol, you go first.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

damn!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, it was a paintballing day in my friends ravine in his back yard and we were in between games... There was a dead tree (hanging diagonally off another tree) and we thought we'd move it... Long story short, it fell, and I was underneath... It landed on my left shoulder and snapped my collarbone... If it landed a few inches to the right, it would've hit my head and more than likely caused serious injury.

 Think you can top it???


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> a list of accidents i have had
> motorbike accident \ came off bike breaking collar bone and dislocating shoulder
> motorbike accident\ tore ligaments in left l
> motor bike accident\ cracked cheek bone ,,wasnt wearing helmet face first into a branch of a tree
> ...


 Damn lol... How do all those injuries effect your weight training?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn lol... How do all those injuries effect your weight training?


   How does he even make it to the gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Think you can top it???


 That would be one of the better idea's I would have come up with. One of my friend's had me and another buddy shoot at him with paintball guns on full velocity for like 30 minutes, the pictures are on the internet somewere, he had a mask on and a cup+boxers that was it. He let us hit him from point blank range a few times.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 28, 2005)

ive healed pretty well beleive it or not,,,i get some back pain,,,and my collar bone is a little clunky,,if thats a word,,,,i have a little arthiritis in my hands my left leg is a little weaker than my right ,,,,,,,,but im still training and gaining ,,,,,,,full mobility,,and lifes great enjoy life while u have it lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That would be one of the better idea's I would have come up with. One of my friend's had me and another buddy shoot at him with paintball guns on full velocity for like 30 minutes, the pictures are on the internet somewere, he had a mask on and a cup+boxers that was it. He let us hit him from point blank range a few times.


 
 Rofl...holy shit... That had to look nasty, and hurt even more.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Rofl...holy shit... That had to look nasty, and hurt even more.


 Yup, it was pretty bad. His legs got fucked up.


----------



## god hand (Nov 28, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ive healed pretty well beleive it or not,,,i get some back pain,,,and my collar bone is a little clunky,,if thats a word,,,,i have a little arthiritis in my hands my left leg is a little weaker than my right ,,,,,,,,but im still training and gaining ,,,,,,,full mobility,,and lifes great enjoy life while u have it lol


I think your a lying piece of shit!


----------



## god hand (Nov 28, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That would be one of the better idea's I would have come up with. One of my friend's had me and another buddy shoot at him with paintball guns on full velocity for like 30 minutes, the pictures are on the internet somewere, he had a mask on and a cup+boxers that was it. He let us hit him from point blank range a few times.


See this is why blacks make fun of whites when it comes to doing seriously stupid crazy shit


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> See this is why blacks make fun of whites when it comes to doing seriously stupid crazy shit


Your right, real guns are used paint guns are for pussy's


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your right, real guns are used paint guns are for pussy's


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 28, 2005)

Fortunately, I have never been seriously injured ( Knock on wood ).

One time though, My friend and I were out on this nature walk type of deal, going up rocks and stuff.
Well, we were in 7th grade and I decided to bring my ninja sword along (true story, I have many swords, daggers, ninja stars, axes...anyway)

So I let him carry it, and I walk right behind him...Bad idea

He slipt and fell on some rocks and at the time, he was laying the sword across his shoulder, when he slipped the tip of the blade came down
and hit me right in the fucking head.
I wish I had gotten a picture.

All this blood started pooring down my face, in my ear, in my eye, It must have looked sweet.

Damn I wish I had gotten a pic.
Anyway, I have a rather large knot there, or scar, whatever.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 28, 2005)

I almost drowned in my uncle's pool when I was 6... All my cousins were there, and they were just watching...

 WTF DO YOU THINK "HELP" MEANS, A-HOLE!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

I have never almost died.  Im a God, and will never die.

However a little piece of me is killed inside after a woman hurts me..


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I almost drowned in my uncle's pool when I was 6... All my cousins were there, and they were just watching...
> 
> WTF DO YOU THINK "HELP" MEANS, A-HOLE!!


 Haha, that makes me remember the same thing almost happened to me when I was little at a pool...


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I almost drowned in my uncle's pool when I was 6... All my cousins were there, and they were just watching...
> 
> WTF DO YOU THINK "HELP" MEANS, A-HOLE!!


i would have waited till u were uncosiose dragged u out shaved your head and eye brows ,,put a whole jars worth of peanut butter in your mouth then called the dog ,,,while taking photos ,,to post on the net think your self lucky u dont have me for a cousin


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 29, 2005)

I had a parasite in my intestines that ate a hole causing massive internal bleeding...anytime I went to the bathroom it was nothing but straight blood  My body temp went to 104 for almost 4 hours.  I was only 10.  The doctors put a 4ft long hose inside of me and proceeded to "suck" any foreign substance out, but they never found the fucking thing...magically everything returned to normal for no reason.  I was never really treated and given no medecine except tylenol for the fever.

 Really bizaar...I used to be super skinny until I was 20 and I blame it on the parasite who learned to co exist in my system...he ate up all my food

 He was surely killed by all the toxins/recreational durgs throughout my teenage years.


----------



## god hand (Nov 29, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I had a parasite in my intestines that ate a hole causing massive internal bleeding...anytime I went to the bathroom it was nothing but straight blood  My body temp went to 104 for almost 4 hours.  I was only 10.  The doctors put a 4ft long hose inside of me and proceeded to "suck" any foreign substance out, but they never found the fucking thing...magically everything returned to normal for no reason.  I was never really treated and given no medecine except tylenol for the fever.
> 
> Really bizaar...I used to be super skinny until I was 20 and I blame it on the parasite who learned to co exist in my system...he ate up all my food
> 
> He was surely killed by all the toxins/recreational durgs throughout my teenage years.


A weird story


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I had a parasite in my intestines that ate a hole causing massive internal bleeding...anytime I went to the bathroom it was nothing but straight blood  My body temp went to 104 for almost 4 hours.  I was only 10.  The doctors put a 4ft long hose inside of me and proceeded to "suck" any foreign substance out, but they never found the fucking thing...magically everything returned to normal for no reason.  I was never really treated and given no medecine except tylenol for the fever.
> 
> Really bizaar...I used to be super skinny until I was 20 and I blame it on the parasite who learned to co exist in my system...he ate up all my food
> 
> He was surely killed by all the toxins/recreational durgs throughout my teenage years.


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never almost died.  Im a God, and will never die.
> 
> *However a little piece of me is killed inside after a woman hurts me..*




GAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

yea, Ive had my fair share of close calls

car accidents

dirt bike accidents

been shot at (my friend caught it in the knee, ruined his baseball carreer)

typical guy stuff, cant think of anything that really sticks out!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I had a parasite in my intestines that ate a hole causing massive internal bleeding...anytime I went to the bathroom it was nothing but straight blood  My body temp went to 104 for almost 4 hours.  I was only 10.  The doctors put a 4ft long hose inside of me and proceeded to "suck" any foreign substance out, but they never found the fucking thing...magically everything returned to normal for no reason.  I was never really treated and given no medecine except tylenol for the fever.
> 
> Really bizaar...I used to be super skinny until I was 20 and I blame it on the parasite who learned to co exist in my system...he ate up all my food
> 
> He was surely killed by all the toxins/recreational durgs throughout my teenage years.


I'm thinking the movie Aliens.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

A few close calls on my sport bike....one of them...I resigned to myself: "I am gonna die right now"
Someone 'upstairs' must really like me.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> GAY!!!!!!!!!



Call that to my face, and I will show you a near death experience again haha


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Call that to my face, and I will show you a near death experience again haha


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, like 10 days ago, alcohol poisoning.



lol !

the first time I get drunk.  me and my buddy drank a fifth of 100 proof Southern Comfort in about 10 minutes.  I think I weighed about 115 lbs then.  passed out with my head in the toilet and parents called 911.  woke up in the emergency room with an IV in my arm with and a .36 BAC


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2005)

So I'm guessing after you recovered  you had another near death experienced but at the hands of your parents?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

or the: I told ya so...want another drink?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 29, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> the first time I get drunk. me and my buddy drank a fifth of 100 proof Southern Comfort in about 10 minutes. I think I weighed about 115 lbs then. passed out with my head in the toilet and parents called 911. woke up in the emergency room with an IV in my arm with and a .36 BAC


 That's the highest (.36) I have ever heard of...

 I had a friend get pulled over and blew a .28 at the age 17...the cop said "you blew and .28 and your still walking and talking fine.....your only 17 and you are an alcoholic"


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

-A plane crashed a week after I was on it.
-A small prop-job plane got hit by cross-winds landing on the side of a mountain in Alaska, and we came about 2 feet from missing the landing ledge.
-fell through the ice on a lake as a kid, couldn't grip the edges and luckily my friend was able to reach me with his hand
-Driving out of Alaska along a mountain road, we slid on some ice and spun out of control and came to a stop about 6 inches from going over the side of the mountain....twice!

Just a few off the top of my head....that damn Death really wants me bad.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never almost died.  Im a God, and will never die.
> 
> However a little piece of me is killed inside after a woman hurts me..



Since we're best bro's now, I think this calls for a hug.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> the first time I get drunk.  me and my buddy drank a fifth of 100 proof Southern Comfort in about 10 minutes.  I think I weighed about 115 lbs then.  passed out with my head in the toilet and parents called 911.  woke up in the emergency room with an IV in my arm with and a .36 BAC



I did that once with the same stuff.  Wasn't in that short amount of time, but ever since then, SoCo makes me ill to even smell it.  My friends told me I was trying get into every room on this first floor, thinking I was going into my own room.  Then I was getting sick in someone's toilet and was missing it.  They kept yelling at me, telling me to get it in the toilet, and I said which one?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2005)

i fell out of a tree when i was a kid. nothing serious but it knocked the wind out of me n i remember thinking "that's it!? i'm 11 and i'm gonna die!?" 

 been in car accidents w glass flying everywhere and a motorcycle wreck w the pavement sliding by at the speed of light but never had a stitch or broken bone except a toe... um, a make-up accident... at college in a hurry to grab eyeliner n had a misunderstanding w the metal door stop thingy. nice sound that "snap" 

 had an italian scumbag threatening to cut me up n deliver me to my 1st husband in pieces. i didn't know about it till years later. he ripped my ex off for two bales of weed and it was my exes call as to how the guy was going to be dealt with. the guy wanted to make sure he was let off easy n i liked to beachcomb like 100 yds from his house... we very suddenly and much to my surprise moved to vegas n he stopped dealing drugs.  just say no  .


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i fell out of a tree when i was a kid. nothing serious but it knocked the wind out of me n i remember thinking "that's it!? i'm 11 and i'm gonna die!?"
> 
> been in car accidents w glass flying everywhere and a motorcycle wreck w the pavement sliding by at the speed of light but never had a stitch or broken bone except a toe... um, a make-up accident... at college in a hurry to grab eyeliner n had a misunderstanding w the metal door stop thingy. nice sound that "snap"
> 
> had an italian scumbag threatening to cut me up n deliver me to my 1st husband in pieces. i didn't know about it till years later. he ripped my ex off for two bales of weed and it was my exes call as to how the guy was going to be dealt with. the guy wanted to make sure he was let off easy n i liked to beachcomb like 100 yds from his house... we very suddenly and much to my surprise moved to vegas n he stopped dealing drugs.  just say no  .





I dont think we should see each other anymore!


----------



## MyK (Nov 29, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> lol !
> 
> the first time I get drunk.  me and my buddy drank a fifth of 100 proof Southern Comfort in about 10 minutes.  I think I weighed about 115 lbs then.  passed out with my head in the toilet and parents called 911.  woke up in the emergency room with an IV in my arm with and a .36 BAC


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Coutless times... a Ninja's life is dangerous... especially when they are an Emo Ninja....


----------

